# Outback Loft



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

Im sure this has probably been discussed here already, but we havent been on in a long time and we have probably missed it. Has anyone seen the new Outback Loft? I spotted one on the way home from Virginia ( dont ask me where, it was between Florida and Southern Virginia!), and want to go look at one. Does anyone know the price range? If anyone has looked at one, I would appreciate any input. I really want one, Chuck says "we'll see". I usually get my way though LOL....


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Yeah, I've seen on and been in it. I can't remember the price, though. Low twenties, I think, but that's going to vary greatly depending upon where you buy it.

One caution, the stairs are very steep and I've heard that it's a bugger to get down if it's windy. I, personally, didn't like the layout much, but hey, that's a personal opinion.

My advice is to go see one, spend some time going up and down the stairs and practice getting the loft up and down.

Good luck deciding.

Mark


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Yeah, I've seen on and been in it. I can't remember the price, though. Low twenties, I think, but that's going to vary greatly depending upon where you buy it.
> 
> One caution, the stairs are very steep and I've heard that it's a bugger to get down if it's windy. I, personally, didn't like the layout much, but hey, that's a personal opinion.
> 
> ...


Going up and down the stairs might be tough on Chuck since he has a prostethic leg and is 6" 3" tall. We cant find a dealer here locally that has one. I've been looking. Guess I'll have to take another road trip to Virginia!


----------



## Mrs Crawfish (Apr 1, 2006)

We saw one at Emerald Coast RV/Camping World in Dothan, AL. The stairs are very steep, there's no hand rail, I wouldn't recommend it for anyone with small children or anyone with arthritic knees and hips







I would think it would be difficult to keep the interior temperature regulated due to being made up of canvas and vinyl. The windows have zip up screens and vinyl covers. That being said, it is kinda cute and it may be just what you are looking for! Hope you get a chance to see it.

Margaret


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I would agree with Mark, I found the stairs very steep and awkward, I am over 6 ft tall and shall we say full figured and I would not like doing that very often. Now if you could figure out away to put the kids up in the loft and close off the stairs hmmmmmmm.

The overall layout was not to our liking in but we are big fans of the rear kitchen so people don't have to track through you carpet area to get a beer, and really what could be more important than a cold Canadian beer fresh from the fridge!

Price I can't help you as it was the only rig in the line up that didn't have a price on it? I would be curious as to what they are worth.

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Northern Wind said:


> .............and really what could be more important than a cold Canadian beer fresh from the fridge!


That brings up an excellent mod idea. Why not have a small frig built into the Outback (running on Outback propane/power) that is accessible from the OUTSIDE. Just walk up...grab a cold beer/pop from the frig. Remove the need for a drink cooler. Of course it would need some sort of lock.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Curtis went back to FunTime RV and specifically took pictures of the Loft. I am downloading the pictures off of my camera now and will post them in a bit.

Micah


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

My dealer has one in stock so we were able to go take a peek at it. Kinda neat but not something I would consider buying. The one I saw did have a handrail on the very steep stairs but it didn't start til about the 3rd step or so. My 4 yr old took forever trying to get down them and I was sure to wait below him to make sure he didn't break his neck. My dealer has lots of pics on their website if you want to see: CLICK HERE


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I agree that it is not for me. We saw it at the Tampa RV show. Cool idea but unless you are staying in the middle of the race track I don't see much use for it. A lot of campsites are wooded and don't have clearance for something that tall. Besides, the Florida afternoon rains and wind would make it a pain to put up and down. There is one on display at Dusty's camper world in Bartow Fl. I would wait and see if people have problems with them. It is like a new model year body style on a car, best to wait a year to work out the kinks.


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

5th Time Around said:


> I agree that it is not for me. We saw it at the Tampa RV show. Cool idea but unless you are staying in the middle of the race track I don't see much use for it. A lot of campsites are wooded and don't have clearance for something that tall. Besides, the Florida afternoon rains and wind would make it a pain to put up and down. There is one on display at Dusty's camper world in Bartow Fl. I would wait and see if people have problems with them. It is like a new model year body style on a car, best to wait a year to work out the kinks.


Your right about the summer rains here, and never took into consideration the height of it. Also, from the pictures it looks like it doesnt have a queen bed other than in the toy hauler part. However, after saying that, and dont laugh, Ive been missing my pop camper. That would cure me wanting to get another pop up just to take camping in the winter. I know it sounds stupid, even after having our Sydney, but I love the openness of the pop up. Hmmm, lots to consider. Maybe we will take everyone's advise and wait to see how many "kinks" there are with this model. Still looks like of cool.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Here are the pics including what I call "Indiana Jones and the Descent of Doom" which is what you face when you are getting ready to go down the stairs from the Loft back into the camper. Heh.

Looking up at the loft









Cargo ramp down









Front view - note included ladder which for me would be used to crawl up in an attempt to resurrect the lofts' utterly failed support system after getting caught and flattened in a typical West Texas wind and dust storm.









Standing the the Cargo area looking at the steep staircase









View from Kitchen area back toward stairs and cargo room (where the heck did she learn these poses from....is it dna??...ack)









Kitchen area









At the top of the stairs in the Loft









Looking left from the stairs









The last thing I'd be doing in the Loft would be watching one of these - note the plastic sheeting behind the TV that serves as a umm...."wall".









How do you leave the Loft Indiana Jones? You must find your way down the Descent of Doom - good luck.









When you are up in that Loft you are quite high up there. I would not want to be in that thing with any sort of moderate or stronger winds going on. I wasn't really impressed by the camper at all if I was considering whether it would fit my own needs. I am sure it will be great for others...I think.

Enjoy!

-CC


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> .............and really what could be more important than a cold Canadian beer fresh from the fridge!


That brings up an excellent mod idea. Why not have a small frig built into the Outback (running on Outback propane/power) that is accessible from the OUTSIDE. Just walk up...grab a cold beer/pop from the frig. Remove the need for a drink cooler. Of course it would need some sort of lock.
[/quote]

OK... that is a freaking excellent idea!!!!!!!!!









Maybe a fridge with one setting...







"Beer Cold"

MaeJae


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> .............and really what could be more important than a cold Canadian beer fresh from the fridge!


That brings up an excellent mod idea. Why not have a small frig built into the Outback (running on Outback propane/power) that is accessible from the OUTSIDE. Just walk up...grab a cold beer/pop from the frig. Remove the need for a drink cooler. Of course it would need some sort of lock.
[/quote]

You know I saw a camper (non-Outback) with one of these at a RV show last year. There was a small door, about half the size of a bunk door and when you opened it there was a small dorm sized fridge inside. The only problem I noticed is that is was about 3-4' from the end of the awning. On our trip to Ocracoke, NC a few weeks ago I brought along my small dorm fridge to keep the beer in and kept it under the awning, it doubled as a good shelf for the Sirius radio too. I saved quite a bit of money on ice over the eight days we were there too.

As far as the OB Loft, I thought it was kind of neat but the layout wouldn't work for us. It did look like it would be perfect for the infield at a Nascar race if you were up against the fence.

Brad


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

The DW and I were in one this weekend at a local RV show...nice view from up there, but the fifth wheels on either side blocked a lot of the view (those things are tall)... we almost got locked in, dealer was locking the main door below...we were like "Hello...someone is up here"


----------



## newloftowner (Sep 16, 2008)

We have one and it is perfect for our needs. Three kids under 12 and lots of sporting events. The loft lets us stay at coastal campgrounds and always have an ocean view. Very comfortable sleeping for 8. Surround sound for the tv's is a big plus (though maybe not for our neighbors







)


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

newloftowner said:


> We have one and it is perfect for our needs. Three kids under 12 and lots of sporting events. The loft lets us stay at coastal campgrounds and always have an ocean view. Very comfortable sleeping for 8. Surround sound for the tv's is a big plus (though maybe not for our neighbors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was (and may still be) one at the local dealer when we were looking. I grew up with very steep stairs at our camp so the stairs weren't an issue for me. I don't know how they'd be in the middle of the night, coming down for a potty break.. The kids loved it, the loft is like a treehouse.

I would agree that it's perfect for sporting events or at the beach, anywhere there is a crowd and you want a good view or breeze. We thought it would be a challenge to deal with at campgrounds with trees.

I can definitely see a niche for it, but it wasn't the best choice for us.

If anyone wants more pics, I'll be at the dealer on Mon AM for warranty/recall work....

newloftowner, do you find that it gets extra hot/stuff up in the loft? Is it a pain to put up/take down, or not bad?

Lynne


----------



## newloftowner (Sep 16, 2008)

It is pretty easy to get up and down with the toggle switch, though making sure all the canvas is inside when closing is a two person job. It is definitely hotter up there with the windows zipped up as there is no direct air. I am rigging a simple fan that should circulate the air as the AC keeps the lower part frigid.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

newloftowner said:


> It is pretty easy to get up and down with the toggle switch, though making sure all the canvas is inside when closing is a two person job. It is definitely hotter up there with the windows zipped up as there is no direct air. I am rigging a simple fan that should circulate the air as the AC keeps the lower part frigid.


How hard would it be to create a temp duct that you could attach once you're camping that send some cold air up to the loft? I would think it would be fairly easy to do.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Chuck-n-June said:


> Im sure this has probably been discussed here already, but we havent been on in a long time and we have probably missed it. Has anyone seen the new Outback Loft? I spotted one on the way home from Virginia ( dont ask me where, it was between Florida and Southern Virginia!), and want to go look at one. Does anyone know the price range? If anyone has looked at one, I would appreciate any input. I really want one, Chuck says "we'll see". I usually get my way though LOL....


I knew I saw you talking about the loft LOL


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh yeah, that was me! LOL LOL... I still kinda like them. I was online today looking and found one for about 25 grand. Didnt think that was a bad price. Now the trick is going to be to talk Chuckie poo into it!


----------

